# 55 Gallon Split Viv planted!



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are some photos of my split 55 gallon vivariums planted. I don't know if the photos show everything well enough, but here's what they look like now. Hopefully I can keep all the plants alive!


Let me know what you think and thanks,

Warner


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Looks amazing I was biting my nails waiting for a planted version of this tank! Good job!!!


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice how do you like the air flow from the system you have running. anything you would change. i like how you have the log in the middle with a brom on it.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

SWEET. Read your writeup on the ventilation system and that was very thurough. i had one question on the vent. system that i thought of back then... do you think condensation inside the pvc will be an issue? particularly where you have the wires to the fan at-where it flares? the viv is awesome, not trying to switch topics, just when i seen it that question popped back into my head...
derek


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

maxdendros said:


> Looks amazing I was biting my nails waiting for a planted version of this tank! Good job!!!


Thank you!

Warner


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

midget said:


> very nice how do you like the air flow from the system you have running. anything you would change. i like how you have the log in the middle with a brom on it.


I already DID change a couple of things. First off, the panels that the recirculators are mounted in are currently 1/4" peg board, as I still haven't received my cheapo diamond hole saw that I bought off of Ebay for $9 including shipping. At the end of the day, I might STICK with the peg board, actually! It's working well. I'd have to cover the holes with some smaller (fruit fly proof) screen but it does allow for some ventillation. Unless it sags or falls apart, I can see no reason NOT to use it. 

The other thing that I modified was to cut the elbow on the exhaust (outlet) side of the recirculators about half way through to direct the exhaust to flow more onto the front glass, and to slightly minimize the resistance the fans must overcome, providing just a bit more airflow. These were definitely positive changes for my vivs.

Warner


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

DKOOISTRA said:


> SWEET. Read your writeup on the ventilation system and that was very thurough. i had one question on the vent. system that i thought of back then... do you think condensation inside the pvc will be an issue? particularly where you have the wires to the fan at-where it flares? the viv is awesome, not trying to switch topics, just when i seen it that question popped back into my head...
> derek


Nah....I'm not the LEAST bit worried about condensation. I could be proven wrong, but I think it's a non-issue. Thanks for the positive comments on the vivs. Being a plant newb....I just hope I can keep them all alive! And I'm definitely going to have to find another way to get my Tillys mounted....there are a couple of them that keep falling down. The toothpicks just aren't cutting it in a few locations.....probably has to do with my inexperience with using them properly. I remember hearing about mounting them with hot glue....I'm going to go back and do some more homework on that.

Warner


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

ok thanks plan on using this on my 75g. thanks and good luck


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow... they turned out stunning! Great looking setup(s)


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

I really love the choice of plants! Real stunning! Great job


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

eos said:


> Wow... they turned out stunning! Great looking setup(s)


Thanks!

Warner


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

wickerstone said:


> I really love the choice of plants! Real stunning! Great job


Thanks....it's been a lot of work so it's nice to hear some positive reviews...

Warner


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Is there any screening in the tubes to prevent a frog from getting up into it?? 

Great job! Way to have two tanks in the footprint of one!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

You split viv looks awesome . I'm incorporating a ventilation system similar to yours inspired by your thread!

A word of caution about what looks like Selaginella erythropus in your viv: I got a division of this a month or two ago and it's been really struggling. I just recently found a lot of info suggesting that it really hates direct light (which would make sense for me because it's been unshaded in my terrarium). Just keep a close eye on yours and if the top starts turning yellowish try moving it down under the shade of a log or something. Good luck and thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

reptileink said:


> Is there any screening in the tubes to prevent a frog from getting up into it??
> 
> Great job! Way to have two tanks in the footprint of one!


Yep....screen IS in there to prevent froggie blending. 

Warner


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> You split viv looks awesome . I'm incorporating a ventilation system similar to yours inspired by your thread!
> 
> A word of caution about what looks like Selaginella erythropus in your viv: I got a division of this a month or two ago and it's been really struggling. I just recently found a lot of info suggesting that it really hates direct light (which would make sense for me because it's been unshaded in my terrarium). Just keep a close eye on yours and if the top starts turning yellowish try moving it down under the shade of a log or something. Good luck and thanks again for the inspiration!


I think the RED has a problem with it...and I've been noticing that. The green Selaginella seems to be doing well though....we'll see what happens with the Red though......if it pukes on me I'll probably get more of the green to use. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on ALL of my plants.....historically I have a black thumb. I'm trying to make sure to do everything right with these guys though. The Tillys actually seem to really like the environment...I see them growing and I have had one bloom already and two more about to bloom. Likewise, the orchids (so far) seem to really be doing well.

Warner


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the Tillys! I haven't tried those yet.... The red Selaginella was the one I was talking about (whoops). I just thought I'd give you a heads up since yours is nice and full already. It's a great plant when it's not crispy (like mine ). Make sure to post updates after it's had time to grow in .


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> Congratulations on the Tillys! I haven't tried those yet.... The red Selaginella was the one I was talking about (whoops). I just thought I'd give you a heads up since yours is nice and full already. It's a great plant when it's not crispy (like mine ). Make sure to post updates after it's had time to grow in .


The tillys are definitely WAY cool....my favorites already! When they bloom, they are VERY cool! I'm not sure if the red will end up growing in, or burning up! Hahaha! The green seems to be fairly happy though. 

Warner


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a beautiful viv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

chivers said:


> That is a beautiful viv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!

Warner


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

PM'd ya. Any more recent pics? Maybe of the blooming tillandsias?


----------



## warner (Jul 6, 2009)

MeiKVR6 said:


> PM'd ya. Any more recent pics? Maybe of the blooming tillandsias?


The Tillys are DEFINITELY my favorites! I've had a few of the ones that came from you bloom lately. One of them was UNBELIEVABLY bright red....VERY cool. The orchids also seem to be doing well....especially the purple one...there are probably 6 flowers on it now. Traveling soccer and football seasons started back up, so my picture taking time is WAY down, Mike. Hehe. 

Warner


----------

